# Gentoo mit KDE/plasma - stable vs testing

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe lange Zeit Gentoo testing (~amd64) mit KDE/plasma genutzt. In letzter Zeit haben mich da allerdings vermehrt Blocks genervt. Mich würde daher interessieren, ob einer der Forenteilnehmer hier ein Gentoo stable mit plasma fährt und mir sagen kann, ob das schmerzfreier zu bedienen ist? 

Ich habe ein paar alte Threads gewühlt (auch im englischsprachigen Forum), und da nutzen die Leute für den Desktop mehrheitlich ~amd64. Ich selbst hatte stable immer nur auf Servern und da lief das über die Monate und Jahre sehr schmerzfrei. 

Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Blocks mehrheitlich im Zusammenhang mit plasma/qt stehen, vielleicht wären andere Oberflächen hier wartungsärmer? Z.B. Cinnamon? 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Wer nutzt ein stable mit plasma und kann darüber berichten?

----------

## firefly

um was für blocks handelt es sich denn?

Ich selbst verwendet überwiegend stable und plasma 5 mit qt 5.7

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hab jetzt keine aktuellen Blocks, aber halt immer so Sachen wie diese hier. Die Frage ist: spart man sich mit stable Arbeit, oder macht man sich eher welche?

----------

## l3u

Ich persönlich habe interessehalber schon länger auf KDE 5 (oder wie auch immer das jetzt heißt) aktualisiert. Mit KDE 5 ist es meiner Meinung nach wie mit KDE 4 – gute Ansätze, aber per se unbenutzbar, bis ein paar Versionsnummern rum sind.

Aber KDE/Plasma/Wieauchimmer 5.6.* scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. 5.5.* nicht. Von daher war die Arbeit, die Blocks manuell zu beseitigen, lohnenswert. Hauptsächlich musste ich Qt-* 5.6.1 manuell installieren (emerge --nodeps), aber dann ging's.

----------

## toralf

mit qt 5.6.1, framework 4.23, plasma 5.6.5 und app 16.04.3 läufts ganz rund hier unter einem gehärteten amd64 Gentoo - mit Ausnahme von sftp Verbindungen - da wurde das kio_sftp vermasselt

----------

## l3u

 *toralf wrote:*   

> mit Ausnahme von sftp Verbindungen - da wurde das kio_sftp vermasselt

 

Läuft hier via Dolphin … aber ich habe auch kein hardened …

----------

## toralf

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   mit Ausnahme von sftp Verbindungen - da wurde das kio_sftp vermasselt 
> 
> Läuft hier via Dolphin … aber ich habe auch kein hardened …

 Hast Du auch probiert, mehrere Dateien einzeln, oder zusammen zu kopieren bzw. umzubenennen ?

----------

## l3u

Geht alles ganz normal!

----------

## schmidicom

@toralf

Hast du es schon mal mit fish:// anstelle von sftp:// versucht?

Zum Thema:

Mit etwas Kreativität bei package.accept_keywords (also jede Menge wildcards) lassen sich beim Update so einige Blocks vermeiden.

----------

## toralf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @toralf
> 
> Hast du es schon mal mit fish:// anstelle von sftp:// versucht?

 fish::// ist ssh, der ISP läßt aber nur sftp zu.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

bisher hatte ich immer unstable-Installationen in VirtualBox gebaut.

Die letzte ist erst ein paar Tage alt - hat problemlos funktioniert.

Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal nach langer Zeit wieder eine stable-Installation gestartet.

Allerdings mit dem plasma-Profil.

Die Installation hat einwandfrei geklappt. Nur an einer Stelle beim ersten Update nach der

Basis-Installation kamen zwei Probleme, die schnell gelöst waren:

1. dev-qt/gtgui - harfbuzz

2. cmake -qt5 qt4

Danach lief das Update durch.

Doch da ich das System in VirtualBox installiert habe,

mußten xf86-video-virtualbox und virtualbox-guest-additions von einer 4er-Version

auch 5..0.20 bzw. 5.0.20-r1 aufgewertet werden.

Außerdem erwartete mlt die USE-Flags: -qt5 qt4.

Nun warte ich auf die neueste Version von kde-apps, die erst im August erscheint.

Denn ich habe keine Lust, jetzt erst 16.04 zu installieren und dann das ganze mit

16.08 aufzurüsten.

Noch etwas: layman mußte auch mit einer neueren Version installiert werden,

weil es sonst nicht ins System eingebunden wird. Also mindestens 2.3.0.

Fazit: ich bin überrascht, wie einfach die Installation verlief.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

